# Crystal Reports



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 21, 2005)

Is anyone here fluent with this software? 

I am seeking recommended literature to help me learn this program.

Suggestions?


Cheers!


----------



## crhoades (Sep 21, 2005)

CR is a great report writer - now pretty much the standard. For a good book on learning the software try this one

How well do you understand relational databases and SQL? You can point and click only so far until you need to understand how everything works. That's another few books there.

You might want to try a local library to see if they have or could get some programming books for you through inter-library loan. They are typically expensive and good until the next version. I wish I had theological books for everyone I bought that was programming related that are now in boxes....


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks Chris, I will check out the book recommendation.

I am not too sure how well I understand relational databases and SQL. I am not too aware of the jargon. I work a lot on specialized software in which Crystal can be used to create custom reports. I can create formulas using functions and logic and link information via ODBC, but I have had no special programming training on such. Basically I go as far as what a program like MS Excel will allow you to do in creating formulas utilizing the standard functions.

I have built some rudimentary reports using Crystal. What I need to grasp is the entire program itself and what it is capable of doing beyond the specific links I use for the software I specialize in. For that I need a place to start.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## Presbyrino (Sep 21, 2005)

Chris,

I use Crystal Reports in my line of work, and I would concur with Chris Roades on CrystalReports, it is a good reporting tool, but you have to have some background in databases and programming. 

Are you using Crystal in conjunction with a programming enviroment (i.e. VisualStudio)? How exactly are you using Crystal? In a desktop application or web application? What data are you connecting to display data in your report? 

You may also want to look into the "Dummies" books on Crystal Reports. I find these books helpful, when I am trying to get a general overview of a tech subject.
Crystal Reports For Dummies

Here are some links on databases that you might find helpful:
What is a database?
Understanding Relational Databases


----------



## Life4Christ (Oct 4, 2005)

Yah Crystal 8 was awesome, we have used it here at work for years with Sql Server 2000. 9 is even better.


----------

